# Smoldering in the cabinet saw.



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I was out cutting rails and stiles to length for four frame and panel
drawer fronts this morning and when I finished making all 32 cuts
to length, I went over to swap in a tongue cutting bit in my router 
table which is attached to the saw (Grizzly 1023RLW) and noticed
smoke coming up through the thumb hole in my ZCI.

Smoke!!

I went around and opened up the motor cover door and could see
a bunch of smoke but couldn't figure out exactly where it was coming
from.

I typically haven't made it a habit of vacuuming out the accumulated
dust that my DC doesn't pull out of the cabinet. Perhaps I should?

I did vacuum it all out and dump it in my yard waste bin outside, which
I then positioned away from the house should it decide to spontaneously
catch fire.

Is this something that happens often?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Don't know. Happened to me before with a unisaw. Mainly because I was cutting with a dull blade.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I used my unisaw with the blade it came with for about a year before I bought some new blades. It smoked a decent amount. It probably wasn't great to do that, but I did. I don't know if it is smoldering sawdust or friction from the blade against the wood. I think in my case it was the latter.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

> Is this something that happens often?
> 
> - skatefriday


Often? I don't think so, but it has happened to me--back in the days before dust collection was added to the saw. Wood dust is flammable. We should all be aware and be careful. (Sharp blades, etc.) Thanks for the reminder


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

As long as the smoke wasn't acrid smelling (electrical) I'd just vacuum it out and keep an eye on it.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

keep your machine cabinet super clean.This can be mostly done when sawing using an overhead and back dust extractor together.Otherwise you can start a fire seriously always check it out. Alistair


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

You know the old saying, where there is smoke there is fire.

Why it came out the ZCI thumb hole.
Simple hot air rises, and 
The source of the smoke was directly in line with the hole and hence the saw blade
Indicating combustion directly below the blade and possibly the cause.

Friction produces heat, heat produces combustion, hot fine sawdust is the fuel, then its a very predictable result

However your saw base is not a BBQ or fish smoker so thats bad.

*Prevention steps:*

1. Remove the fuel on a regular basis, as per the above comments.
2. Check your blade is the correct type for the job, rip or crosscut otherwise a combination.
3. Check that it is sharp
a. Look at the cutting edge if its shiny or refelecting light its blunt.
b. a simple test on any blade is to use the edge of your finger nail drawn across the cutting surface if it can shave your nail its sharp.
c. If it cuts you thumb off you have tested it when the blade was running…dont do that !
The quickest way to soften metal is to heat it up,and hence ruining a blade from its primary function permanently.

That should do it.

Post some photos next time, pictures are a great explainer, as it could be some other cause, like spontanious combustion, metal sparks from a FO, or the blade contacting the saw body, or even (some humour) little wood workers friends in there having a bonfire!


----------

